# Calling all current foreign students at RMC , KE etc.



## tauhid (Aug 15, 2006)

hey umm, ppl studying at different medical colleges here in pakistan on a foreign seat, could you plz tell me your equivalence marks and which college you're studying at, at the moment. thnx a lot.


----------



## tauhid (Aug 15, 2006)

ok guys i really need to know, lol, coz im also planning to apply to medical colleges in pakistan on a foreign seat, my equivalence is 770/1100 which is 70%, anyone with the same score or somewhere near it studying in a medical college in pakistan plz let me know, id really appreciate it.


----------



## Natacha (Feb 19, 2006)

Hey, I don't think anyone is willing to answer that question and with reason! I mean, I don't think that is the question you should be asking anyway. Only the school is going to be able to provide you with wether or not those scores are good enough to get in. So I think you are better off calling the school of interest and asking for information.
That's just my 2 cents.... lol.


----------



## maik7upurz (Feb 28, 2006)

tauhid said:


> hey umm, ppl studying at different medical colleges here in pakistan on a foreign seat, could you plz tell me your equivalence marks and which college you're studying at, at the moment. thnx a lot.


I know people who had 80% marks and couldnt get into the one they wanted, and some who had 60% marks and got into the one they wanted easily. ITS ALL LUCK. 

p.s. i know some students at rmc who had 60% and some who had 80%. (foreigners) I know one girl who had 75% couldnt get into rmc, got into dow, then later on they offered her a seat at rmc cuz someone gave up their seat. tats it.. dont ask this question again =P


----------



## tauhid (Aug 15, 2006)

alright thnx a lot guys , seriously, i wont be asking this question again yoseph! dont worry! lol, but thnx again, i appreciate it!


----------

